# work problem



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm temping & have been for the last 10 months with the same company, they're trying to get me made permenant. There are 3 of us in admin all doing part time hours so sometimes the 'handover' is complicated.

1 lady always leaves the mundane things for me to do which is fair enough when she's really busy but I've noticed recently she's not doing much at all. I thought it was just me but then the other lady covered some of my time off & said she'd noticed it too. This means I'm getting loads of work passed over to me when I know most of it has been sat there all day, we've had to start 'to do' lists & there are 9 things on hers 4 of which have been given to me.

I enjoy working here & get on with both ladies (I hope!) but just wondering if I should say anything, the other lady doesn't normally see her as their hours don't cross so I'm really the only one who see it. I don't like grassing & as a temp it feels out of order to say something 

If this isn't in the right section please feel free to move it!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Could you have a general light-hearted chat, and say something like you had noticed she might not have been quite herself at work lately?  Stress that obviously it isn't a problem, and that you are happy whatever work comes your way (honest!  ), but if there is anythign she needs some support with, maybe she needs to have a chat with your line management? Or would she like you to do it for her?

That way it will alert her to the fact that you are on to her without making it a big issue- and if she genuinely is struggling for some reason, then it will give her the opportunity to say so!


----------

